# Resources for investigating pest problems



## BoesTreeService (Jul 13, 2006)

Are there good photo guides to use for the investigation of pest and or disease problems. I have a client with a wooded lot who has over half of thier trees showing far too much dead wood in a sudden manner - ie none last year and now several totally dead trees and over half have a large amount of dead wood. Is there a guide that you can look at to get some ideas as to what is happening to these trees?


----------



## elmnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Insects that feed on trees and shrubs by W. Johnson, and Diseases of trees and shrubs by Sinclair. Cornell Press


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 19, 2006)

Are these trees Ash by any chance?


----------



## alanarbor (Jul 20, 2006)

wooded lot with recent construction? or wooded left natural?


----------

